# Flourescent vests in France



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All

Just picked up this info from another site.

As from January 1st 2006 it will be obligatory for all vehicles in France to carry fluorescent vests to wear in case of emergency.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Definately a good idea. It's noticeable how many UK commercial drivers now either wear or carry one in their cab. 

G


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Grizzly

I definitely agree with you, it will soon be obligatory over here in the U.K. before long. I assume that a vest will have to be provided for all passengers. I think I will buy a couple of extra vests to be on the safe side.  Tchibo are currently selling them for £3.99 which seems a good buy.


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

If you need one have a look at this just got a couple for my lads that have just started driving... Only 2.80 plus VAT and postage ( P&P was £285)

bob


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

brisey said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just picked up this info from another site.
> 
> As from January 1st 2006 it will be obligatory for all vehicles in France to carry fluorescent vests to wear in case of emergency.


I hope that means the driver and passengers and not the vehicle. 8O

Sorry Brian I could not resist that, will now go and lie down for an hour. 

Don


----------



## 96827 (Nov 30, 2005)

Cheers Navman,

Just ordered two for our summer holidays in France.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Definately a good idea. It's noticeable how many UK commercial drivers now either wear or carry one in their cab.
> 
> G


The jackets are compulsory on most sites when the truckers are going to tip plus off course the hard hat.

Don


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

For information anyone else interested in these, the same are cheaper still at http://www.hivis.net


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

If you can buy these vests with matching panties - I'm in.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Now that would bring the traffic to a stop !  

G


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Guess how much they are in Poundland.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Phil905 said:


> Guess how much they are in Poundland.


Allowing for intlation, taxes and VAT and sales staff commission, I reckon they would cost a pound.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

That's very close Pusser, you're a genius 8)


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Paulway said:


> For information anyone else interested in these, the same are cheaper still at http://www.hivis.net


And I thought I got a deal...


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

They are suppsed to be compulsary in Spain & Portugal - dont know about ard ats though


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

By the way the Hivis site is currently doing a winter hivis padded jacket like the police use, fully waterproof, very good just bought two for £10.95 each if anyone is interested.


----------

